# Girl Dies Inside Haunted House After Fall



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wichita Falls(Texas) haunted house called the Tower of Terror. It was inside Elevator Rock Climbing Gym on Bridge Street.

This was posted on another forum:
http://www.kauz.com/news/local/10871356.html


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yikes. Very sad.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How sad...the hardest thing in the world is to loose a child. We all really need to make sure that our haunts or foolproof safe. I wonder if we could send some type of memorial from the haunt forum to her parents? I am sure that they would be touched by the gesture.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

God, thats terrible!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats awful. I like Beelce's idea.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

How awful! The article doesn't mention how she died though. Was it due to something in the haunt? An accident? Heart failure?


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

This did not happen in Kansas...it was Wichita Falls (Texas). This happened about 3 blocks away from where I am typing this.

Times Record News Link

She died after falling from the rock wall. It had nothing to do with a Haunted House.

Very sad.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Bigreno.
In the article I posted it didn't really say how it happened, just named the haunt and the rock wall.

I wasn't able to open you link, you had an H missing in the http.

Here's your link http://www.timesrecordnews.com/news/2007/oct/29/woman-dies-after-fall-from-tower/


----------

